# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  شو بدك تعمل بعد ما تتخرج

## Ahmad Hassan

شو بدك تعمل بعد ما تتخرج ................. انا ما بدي احبط بهيك عنوان او يك مضمون لكن بدي من الشباب و البنات يصحصحوا على موضوع كتيير مهم ......... 

الواحد فينا لما يتخرج بكون متل اللي ملك الكون وبفكر حالة انه خلص كل الدنيا رح تفتح اوسع ابوابها اله و برحلة البحث عن عمل يبدأ هالهمة والعزيمة اللي بقلبة تخف شوي شوي شوي شوي لحتى تختفي .......... 

انا بحكي عن الشباب لاني ما بعرف شعور البنات ...... الواحد فينا بعد ما يقدم 30000 CV وما حدا بعبرة بتبدا في مخة فكرتين اما يقعد بالدار او القهاوي او انه يروح يقطع العمومي و يسلك على تكسي ....... الشغل مش عيب شو ما كان .......... 

بس كتير منا سبب فشله هو نتظاره للفرص وهو قاعد بدل ما يروح يقتنصها ........ و واقع البلد اللي احنا عايشين فيه معروف للكل ......... وكلامي غير موجه للناس اللي عندهم واسطات كلامي للناس اللي ما عندها واسطات ......... و كتير هي الامور اللي لازم تعرفها قبل ما تدخل سوق العمل و على الاقل الامور اللي تجلب نظر صاحب العمل حتى يشغلك معو و يبدي سيرتك الذاتية على غيرك من الناس ....... 


اهم شغلات لازم تاخدها بعين الاعتبار 

CV
كيف ترد على التلفون لما يحكولك تعال قابل
كيف تقابل ؟
كيف تقعد بالمقابلة و كيف تكون لغة الجسد متناسقه مع كلامك؟
كيف ترد على الاسءلة اللي بتنسألها ؟ وكيف ما تورط حالك بشغلات ما بتعرفها؟


شو معك دوراااااااااات ؟؟؟؟ 


وبعد ما يصير نصيب؟ لا تفكر حالك انك وصلت ! انتا بعدك على اول الطريق و في كتير نقاط ضعف لازم تقويها وكتير من الامور متل .علاقتك بموظفيك و رؤسائك الخ ......... 

انا ما بدعي المعرفة الكاملة لكن بحكم خبرتي اللي بحب يستفيد يسال واحنا بنتناقش بكل شي بهمك و الاستشارة ببلاش واللي نص راتب اول شهر بتقبضه او بتقبضيه ...............

----------


## ابو عوده

الواحد فينا بعد ما يقدم 30000 CV وما حدا بعبرة بتبدا في مخة فكرتين اما يقعد بالدار او القهاوي او انه يروح يقطع العمومي و يسلك على تكسي ....... الشغل مش عيب شو ما كان .......... 

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

انا عن نفسي مش مخطط بشكل جدي اشتغل  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
يعني من هون لسنتين او سنتين ونص الله بفرجها 
بس حابة ابدا مشروع خاص ... او بضل استنى الوظيفة اللي على مزاجي 
مش لانه الشغل عيب او من هاي النظرة 
بس مش كل ظروف الشغل بتناسبني كبنت

----------


## diyaomari

لا يا شيخه....بعدك مثل ما انتي..

----------


## saousana

> لا يا شيخه....بعدك مثل ما انتي..



وليش بدي اتغير يعني  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وبعد ما يصير نصيب؟ لا تفكر حالك انك وصلت ! انتا بعدك على اول الطريق و في كتير نقاط ضعف لازم تقويها وكتير من الامور متل .علاقتك بموظفيك و رؤسائك الخ ......... 

يا سيدي بالنسبة الي ناوي اجسر لاني دبلوم نشالله وكمان مفكر ادخل الدرك .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا سيدي بالنسبة الي ناوي اجسر لاني دبلوم نشالله وكمان مفكر ادخل الدرك .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

موفقين كلكم انشالله والله يهونها عليكم و يفرجا و يفتحها بوجوهكم .... مش جرة الغاز لاقصدي  الدنيا ..... 


 :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ناوي اتزوج مباشرة واسافر على استراليا لعند اخوي ان شاء الله

----------


## ajluni top

موضوع حلو

انا تخرجت من شهرين ومن يوم ما اتخرجت وانا رايح جاي والحمدلله قابلت عدة مقابلات وصحلي عروض حلوه
بس لحد الان الحظ ما حالفني

نصيحه لكل خريج اذا بدك تلاقي شغل دور قبل ما تتخرج باربع شهور 

والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): اي شي بس اتخرج

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
شكرا أحمد على المعلومات .. إن شاء الله الله يكتبلنا الي فيه الخير  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

مها انتي اتجوزي واقعدي بالبيت

----------


## عُبادة

بعد ما اتخرج وتعب 3 سنين 
بدي كمان قدهم حتى اخلص براءة الذمة من الكلية :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

> مها انتي اتجوزي واقعدي بالبيت


 
النصيحة بجمل هاي الايام يا مها وهاي أحمد الكريم بيعطيك إياها ببلاش  :Db465236ff:  فاسمعي الكلام  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

وانتي كمان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مها انتي اتجوزي واقعدي بالبيت


 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
الامتياز ثم السفر للاختصاص  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

> 


بلا زعل

خلص تتجوزيش واقعدي بالبيت

----------


## آلجوري

> وانتي كمان


المختصر المفيد ... وانت كمان :Db465236ff: 
خير  يا مسيو ... ليكون قاعدين ع قلبك ولا إنت الي بتصرف علينا وأنا مامعي خبر :SnipeR (19):

----------


## شمعة الظلام

بدي أعمل كل إلي نفسي فية

----------


## دموع الورد

الله اعلم حسب الظروف :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> المختصر المفيد ... وانت كمان
> 
> خير يا مسيو ... ليكون قاعدين ع قلبك ولا إنت الي بتصرف علينا وأنا مامعي خبر


 
البنت بعد التخرج ما الها غير بيت جوزها :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> البنت بعد التخرج ما الها غير بيت جوزها


 

خف عليا يا ... شو بعدك حاملي أفكار ألف وتسعميه وخشبة  :SnipeR (30): 
بدنا نشوف مستقبلنا زينا زيكم  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> خف عليا يا ... شو بعدك حاملي أفكار ألف وتسعميه وخشبة 
> 
> بدنا نشوف مستقبلنا زينا زيكم


 
مستقبلك ببيت جوزك ...وهاد الكلام مش من افكار الف وتسعميه وخشبة :SnipeR (30):

----------


## آلجوري

> مستقبلك ببيت جوزك ...وهاد الكلام مش من افكار الف وتسعميه وخشبة


 
طيب :SnipeR (19):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> البنت بعد التخرج ما الها غير بيت جوزها


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  اه صح

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> طيب





> اه صح


 
الله يرضى عليكم يا مطيعات... بتسمعوا الكلمة

----------


## آلجوري

> الله يرضى عليكم يا مطيعات... بتسمعوا الكلمة






 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
الي قاهرني اني حاسك بتحكي جد وما بتمزح ...

لو الكل زيك ... كان من أول وفرت ع أهلي هالكم ألف الي صرفوهم  علي بالجامعة وما الي الا بيت زوجي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

جوري ...انا بحكي عن الشي اللي لازم يصير ... ما حد بيوخذ وحدة مش دارسة بهالايام ...يعني اقل شيء الك حق التعليم من اهلك وهيك بكونوا عملوا اللي عليهم وبسلموا العهدة بعد ما سلحوكي بهالشهادة اللي ممكن تحميكي من غدر الزمان لا قدر الله ... واذا اجى نصيبك بالجامعة برضو مش غلط ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الي قاهرني اني حاسك بتحكي جد وما بتمزح ...
> 
> لو الكل زيك ... كان من أول وفرت ع أهلي هالكم ألف الي صرفوهم  علي بالجامعة وما الي الا بيت زوجي  [/CENTER]


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
صح لسة ضايل الي سنتين خلص ببطل  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> جوري ...انا بحكي عن الشي اللي لازم يصير ... ما حد بيوخذ وحدة مش دارسة بهالايام ...يعني اقل شيء الك حق التعليم من اهلك وهيك بكونوا عملوا اللي عليهم وبسلموا العهدة بعد ما سلحوكي بهالشهادة اللي ممكن تحميكي من غدر الزمان لا قدر الله ... واذا اجى نصيبك بالجامعة برضو مش غلط ...


 
ماحد بيوخد وحده  مش دارسه بهالأيام ؟؟!! ... اهاااا عشان هيك بدرسوا البنات جامعة  ..؟!!


كمــــان طيـــــــــب ..

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ماحد بيوخد وحده مش دارسه بهالأيام ؟؟!! ... اهاااا عشان هيك بدرسوا البنات جامعة ..؟!! 
> 
> 
> كمــــان طيـــــــــب ..


 
يعني بدك توصليلي انك ما اخدتي الشهادة مشان تعلقيها بالبيت ... بلا من هالشعارات الحماسية هاي ( :Smile: )

----------


## آلجوري

> يعني بدك توصليلي انك ما اخدتي الشهادة مشان تعلقيها بالبيت ... بلا من هالشعارات الحماسية هاي ()


ما بعرف إذا راح تتعلق ولا لأ ... فرصتي اني القى وظيفة معي ومعك متعادلة ... أنا بدرس وانت بتدرس ع أمل ان نقابل وننقبل ونتوظف ... هاد هدفي وهدفك وهدف كل واحد بيدرس .. اما شو بصير علي وعليك وع قعدت البيت الله أعلم 
لكن هاي اهانة مو حلوة أبدا ان يكون هيك تفكيركم .. البنت لازم تدرس عشان تكون فرصتها أكبر انها تتأهل لبيت العدل ...
ما حد مابحب يستقر ... بس مو هيك ... كل شي بوقتو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ما بعرف إذا راح تتعلق ولا لأ ... فرصتي اني القى وظيفة معي ومعك متعادلة ... أنا بدرس وانت بتدرس ع أمل ان نقابل وننقبل ونتوظف ... هاد هدفي وهدفك وهدف كل واحد بيدرس .. اما شو بصير علي وعليك وع قعدت البيت الله أعلم 
> لكن هاي اهانة مو حلوة أبدا ان يكون هيك تفكيركم .. البنت لازم تدرس عشان تكون فرصتها أكبر انها تتأهل لبيت العدل ...
> 
> ما حد مابحب يستقر ... بس مو هيك ... كل شي بوقتو


 
والله كلامك فيه وجهة نظر كبيرة ... بس صدقيني مو كل البنات بفكروا زيك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

بدي اخذ الشهاده من هون و اقبع عالسويد من هون :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدي اشتغل بياع ورد هناك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> البنت بعد التخرج ما الها غير بيت جوزها


 
[align=center] 
سياسي محنك ماشا الله عليك :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> بدي اخذ الشهاده من هون و اقبع عالسويد من هون
> 
> بدي اشتغل بياع ورد هناك


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> والله كلامك فيه وجهة نظر كبيرة ... بس صدقيني مو كل البنات بفكروا زيك


 
طيب الحمد لله...وصلت   :SnipeR (51): 
والبنات الي بتحكي عنهم الله يعينهم ع حالهم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> 


صدقيني ما بتخوث :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

انا طموحاتي بسيطه جدا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> بدي اخذ الشهاده من هون و اقبع عالسويد من هون
> 
> بدي اشتغل بياع ورد هناك


مين جابو  هاد :Db465236ff: 
بدي اروح أصلي المغرب وأرجع ما الاقيك مفهووم  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مين جابو هاد
> بدي اروح أصلي المغرب وأرجع ما الاقيك مفهووم


 
اجيت من موين ما اجيت :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شو الك دخل؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

اما حساده والله :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

البنت حقها تتعلم لكن اللي وجهة نظر بالموضوع ......... هناك بعض المجالات لا غنى للمرأة فيها او عنها مثل التمريض  التدريس التعليم واي مكان يلزم ان يكون هناك امرأة فيه للتعامل مع جنسها لانه في اماكن عمل من الضروري ان يكون هناك امرأه حتى العملاء من النساء ياخدو راحتهم و يتلقو الخدمة بشكل مريح........... لكن كثير من المجالات يمكن ان يشغرها الاثنان رجل كان او انثى ...لكن يجب ان تكون الاولوية للذكر في حال توفر من لديهم الكفاءات المناسبة لملئ هذه الشواغر لانه الرجل هو اللي فاتح بيت او هو اللي رح يعيل عيلته او يكون نفسه بينما مشاركة المرأه في هذه الامور هي نسبية نوعا ما و تختلف من شخص لاخر لكن نسبة كبيرة جدا من تكاليف الحياة والمعيشة وتامين الاحتياجات الاساسية تقع على كاهل الرجل ............. الأولى ان الرجل يعمل بس مش بالضرورة اذا الانثى تعلمت واكملت تعليمها العالي ان تعمل هناك بيتها و مجتمعها بيستفيدو من العلم تبعها ........... مش شرط تاخد راتب العمل... التطوعوي او المشاريع المنزلية او الصغيرة ما حدا بمنعها تعملها لكن خلولنا الوظائف الثانية  عشان نقدر نمشي هالدنيا معكو و نلبو متطلباتكم ومتطلبات غيركم..........

----------


## keana

انا بدي اظل قابع على قولتكم 

على الامارات 
ان شاء الله


عفكره والله ما في احلى من قعده البيت بالدنيا كلها

والله فشخره

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] اكيد بدي اكمل دراستي 
وبنفس الوقت على شغل[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شكلي وجهي عالمغرب احسن بعد الشامل 

 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعني الواحد بعمل زي الغنيه ما بتحكي


عملنا الي علينا علينا وما قصرنا معاه

يعني احنا بندرس ونعمل الي علينا 
وربنا بالاخير بيسر



انا ناوي بأذن الله على دبي
بس لحتى اخذ اكم دوره

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

أنا بحكيلك إلي صابني بالأمانه 
1- بعد التخرج قعدت ع روتانا كل يوم أحضر 17 فيلم 
2- كل ساعتين صرت أجوع 
3- لما أزهق أغير القناه أو .............. أرجع أحضر نفس الفيلم 
4- بستنى يمكن يختاروني وزيرة للثقافة 
                                                                              ها ها ها ها ...........................

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

المستحيل المنتظر ...............ز بجوز انتي مو رغبانة بالشغل اما اذا رغبانةجد بضيعي على حالك فرص كثيرة بالقعدة بالبيت لانه قلة الحركة ما بتنفعك  و حسب قوانين الحركة للمادة لازم تتحركي اكثر عشان تزيد فرصك اكثر مش غلط ليش مل تصيريي و زيرة ثقافة الوزير او الوزيرة الحالية بشو احسن منك ؟  بدها شوية همه منك ........... انتسبي لمراكز شباب او جمعيات و شاركي مشاركات فعالة يمكن بيوم تيجيكي فرصتك اذا كنتي نشيطة وعلى قدر المسؤولية ................................. وياما قصص نجاح وصارو واتصورو من العمل التطوعي او البدايات المتواضعة اللي متل هيك ......... 


اللي بدو يسافر الله معه ................. بس بلدك اولى فيك انتا لما تسمع فلان سافر و عمل فلوس وصار و اتصور انتا بتسمع قصة او قصتين لكن كم واحد متغرب برا وما حدا عارف عنهم ولا شو وضعهم يعني قصص النجاح بالخارج قليلة وانتا هيك بتغامر........... مش غلط تغامر بس لازم تكون قد المغامرة وما تندم عليها و تخططلها صح .......... اوك ما عنا شغل لكن ليش تستنا وظيفة ابدا مشروع صغير على قدك مش شرط تبدا لحالك ممكن مع مجموعة و تكبروا سوا والله البلد مليانة فرص لانه بلدنا بعدها ناشئة وفيها فرص بالهبل للي بعرف يستغلها................ بلدك اولى فيك. :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

السلام عليكم
انا متل عجلوني توب تخرجت من شي 3 اشهر بس تخصص علم حاسوب
بس لللاسف مش مبين شي للشغل الكل بده خبرات وانا لساتني فريش!!!
الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## anoucha

بعدما اخد الشهادة بدي اتعلم الطبخ مشان صير شيف شنو كل الناس عم تاكل تجارة مربحة ههههه
لا والله بدي دور على شغل و بدي اعمل مشرووووع

----------


## العراب89

اكيد اهم شي بعد ما رح تخرج  اشوفلي شغل

وبعدها انا حابب اكمل ماستر

وانا عن جد حابب اكمل دكتوراة وحاس اذا الوضع كان منيح يعني بكمل 

مع اول التلاتينات

----------

